# Spacing feeling: Last step in recovery?



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

So I have had DP/DR for almost 5 months now. Things are looking up I can say. I don't really have that out of body feeling anymore, I have very little anxiety, I don't have those feelings of not knowing who or where I am any longer, things look more real etc.

However now I just feel super super spacey all the time. I kind of feel like a zombie just zonked out all the time. I am wondering for people who have recovered if this spacing feeling is one of the last steps before recovery? I would say I am between 70-90% better than I was when I first got DP/DR. I just hope I can be 100% soon enough!

Thanks for those who reply


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm kind of in the same condition. Out-of-body feeling is gone, confusion about who I am or where I am is almost gone. Things almost look real.
I think this is a huge step towards recovery. But I'll stay conservative, so i don't risk to get dissappointed.

take care

cheerio


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> So I have had DP/DR for almost 5 months now. Things are looking up I can say. I don't really have that out of body feeling anymore, I have very little anxiety, I don't have those feelings of not knowing who or where I am any longer, things look more real etc.
> 
> However now I just feel super super spacey all the time. I kind of feel like a zombie just zonked out all the time. I am wondering for people who have recovered if this spacing feeling is one of the last steps before recovery? I would say I am between 70-90% better than I was when I first got DP/DR. I just hope I can be 100% soon enough!
> 
> Thanks for those who reply


Thanks so much for this post Ive wanted to ask the same question but couldnt explain quite what i wanted to say.. I sort of dont know if ive improved or not! Id describe the feeling as simply feeling 'ILL'. A bit lightheaded as my vision quivers, light seems harsh and unreal and doing complex things are difficult as you feel as though you are pushing through a screen. But i think im way better than 6 months ago! I do hope that this spacy stage dosnt last forever and hope that you get more replies


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

This is pretty much how I've been feeling these last days, would be really great if this was the right path to recovery


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I used to get the sensation of breaking through the other side. It like my emotions are stuck and about to come up. But when that happens, I'm scared.
I think I'm at the verge of recovering, but for some reason my mind is really scared about it.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> This is pretty much how I've been feeling these last days, would be really great if this was the right path to recovery


Really? That's awesome because you seemed to not be doing that well last time I was around the forum. It took me a really long time of progressive progress to feel this way, it wasn't just all of a sudden.


----------



## Xandui (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm glad I came across your post because I might be at an earlier stage of the same feeling. I've had DP for about 4 years now and for the first time I'm noticing a real difference in how I think about it. As early as two days ago I was thinking about how it feels today and how it used to feel and I realized I don't really have the crazy, Matrix-inspired, existential questions anymore.

Before when things were really bad I would ask the stupid "am i really here?", "is this all a dream?", "is this really all happening right now, in front of me?" questions.

Now i just feel zonked out, no longer in disbelief, but still with a big grey blob between me and the world. I have to believe this is progress cause all those stupid questions used to freak me out. After 4 years it's so great to finally feel some progress being made.

Id say im about 50% better right now, still a ways to go but heading in the right direction finally. Sounds like you are too.



Rogue Bullies said:


> So I have had DP/DR for almost 5 months now. Things are looking up I can say. I don't really have that out of body feeling anymore, I have very little anxiety, I don't have those feelings of not knowing who or where I am any longer, things look more real etc.
> 
> However now I just feel super super spacey all the time. I kind of feel like a zombie just zonked out all the time. I am wondering for people who have recovered if this spacing feeling is one of the last steps before recovery? I would say I am between 70-90% better than I was when I first got DP/DR. I just hope I can be 100% soon enough!
> 
> Thanks for those who reply


----------



## faeriewoman (Oct 28, 2010)

bee1 said:


> Thanks so much for this post Ive wanted to ask the same question but couldnt explain quite what i wanted to say.. I sort of dont know if ive improved or not! Id describe the feeling as simply feeling 'ILL'. A bit lightheaded as my vision quivers, light seems harsh and unreal and doing complex things are difficult as you feel as though you are pushing through a screen. But i think im way better than 6 months ago! I do hope that this spacy stage dosnt last forever and hope that you get more replies


Yes I get vision quivers too.....wasn't sure if it was part of d.p......and floresant light is one of the worst for me to be in....I usually wear sunglasses except on really dark days...it can be hard to know if I am coming or going sometimes.


----------



## faeriewoman (Oct 28, 2010)

faeriewoman said:


> Yes I get vision quivers too.....wasn't sure if it was part of d.p......and floresant light is one of the worst for me to be in....I usually wear sunglasses except on really dark days...it can be hard to know if I am coming or going sometimes.


 to add to that...I think it happens when we are coming out of d.p because we have spent so much time with inner thoughts,not part of the rest of the world that as we become more aware of our physical world our brains are relearning how to process it......this is what my obssesive decoding of d.p has come up with anyway.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i was caught in that state for a few months. the thing that finally broke it was ading the supplement DMAE. thats why i always suggest it to people. for me it was the final addition that pushed me through to full recovery.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been taking the DMAE and I can tell a difference.


----------

